# Leaks No More - Non-GSD



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Has anyone tried this?
My collie-flower







is showing her age and we are on puppy pads while dh and I are gone, less than 5 hours left alone, but still. We're coming up on 13 and the incontinence has started. There is no bladder infection, she has been on the same food for ages, she also gets glucosamine and yucca to strengthen her back-end.
The product was very inexpensive - so naturally I think it might not be very good...... But I will not go to hormones or prescriptions - yet. 
I was wondering if anybody else had any experience with Leaks No More, it's supposed to be all natural, cruelty-free testing and not reactionary with anything else. Last night was the first time, 10 drops in her wet food. (Holistic Blend has a great vegetarian side dish for dogs! I think I could get any medication in there, smells a bit like bat poop)


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Prescription meds for incontinent female dogs are not expensive anyway, so ..... do not discount a useful medication on cost alone. I have not heard of that medication so cannot give any other advice. All the best ... Alison


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks Alison, it's not the cost of the meds, it's simply I don't believe in medicating anyone (animal or human) where natural products will work.
We've nipped this quickly - I hope, there has been no bladder infections or urine scalding.
Maybe I'll let you know how this goes, incase anyone else wants to try it. It is an american product.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: ozzymama.....I was wondering if anybody else had any experience with Leaks No More, it's supposed to be all natural, cruelty-free testing and not reactionary with anything else. ....


I've heard of folks having success with the homeopathic meds like Bedwetting or Incontinence by Hylands at the health food store.

I also have a post somewhere where someone used GLA and flaxseeds as treatement....I'll have to see if I can find it in the next couple of days.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I like Homepets products. I use their "Digestive Upsets" for diarrhea and it's great. 

I have "Leaks No More" for Chama but Chama does not leak consistently--only in extremely hot and humid weather. I wouldn't feel comfortable using "Leaks No More" in the longterm. There are some herbs that may work better. I'd recommend going on onlynaturalpet.com and doing a search on incontinence. Read all of the reviews that people have written.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Do you have a link to the Leaks-No-More product?


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Leaks No More 

This is a link to the Leaks No More website.

Lisa, I would worry about flaxseed oil - I know what flax does to me, I eat a fair bit of it and well - great colon cleanse!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: ozzymama ....Lisa, I would worry about flaxseed oil - I know what flax does to me, I eat a fair bit of it and well - great colon cleanse!


LOL, I know what it can do!!!

Actually, it's the lignans in the flaxseed is what you want, as they contain phytoestrogens, so the fresh ground seeds are better than the oil for this.

Here's a copy of a post from eons ago, on another board:

"She's an 80 lb 8 yo White German Shepherd. I give her 3 tablespoons of ground flaxseed in her supper. It does seem to help quite a bit. I also recently starting giving her 2 capsules of soy isoflavones (figuring if it helps menopausal women it should operate on the same principle for a spayed dog). Since I started giving her both she's been even better."

Another dog owner gave hexane-free Evening Primrose Oil for incontinence:

"1000mg/day for a week then tapered back to 500 mg- this was for a 45lb greyhound (14 yo) and a 30lb schnauzer(13 yo) Certainly worth a try given teh alternatives."

The EPO is a rich source of Omega-6, I would use the flaxseeds instead.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Forgot to mention, about the Leaks_no_more -- I don't like giving my dogs supplements with any amount of alcohol mixed in. And particularly for the long term.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

The evening primrose is interesting, there would be no reaction with the glucosamine and yucca would there?
She's close to 50lbs, first time in her life she's been over 45lbs, we had a consistent weight for 10 years.
I'm on day 3 of the Leaks No More, I'll give it a week, or just one bottle to see where we're at.

This is really not the time of year to be playing around with stuff unfortunatly. It's been so hot and humid. Even Ozzy's poops are softer than normal. I keep the temperature at 75 in the house, but I know even I come home from work and feel yuck, I need to lay down for an hour each night. Not the time to be determining if something is beneficial.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I haven't a clue about the reaction. I had just kept that info in case i ever needed it.

Oh geez, the weather is absolutely miserable. And I think our skies here have been smoke-filled for the last two weeks. It's like living in some weird twilight zone, and we all just feel crummy. So I know what you mean!!!


----------

